# how often to change bedding???



## erik77 (Jul 10, 2012)

we were wondering how often should we should change the cypress mulch bedding in our torts tub???and is coconut husk okay to use for bedding???


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 10, 2012)

I rarely completely change out the bedding, no matter what it is. I spot-clean every few days (probably should do so more often), and maybe every several months, if I decide the enclosure needs an overhaul, I'll change everything out.


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2012)

I use coconut coir. I spot clean all the time. I have had my leopard for a year this past May. I totally changed it once, so far. Now he is outside during the day, so there isn't much to clean during the summer/warm days, mostly winters. Co nut coir keeps moisture very well for humidity and won't mold, if you keep up with the spot cleaning.


----------



## Edna (Jul 10, 2012)

I've used coconut coir, but it kills earthworms and I kind of like to have those in the enclosure with the torts. I only do a complete change of bedding if I have a use for the old bedding in my garden. I've been using a blend of cypress mulch, coir, and organic potting soil.


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2012)

My best answer to this is "as needed". There are many factors to consider. I soak babies daily and they usually poop in their soak water, so there is really no need for me to change the bedding. I just spot clean most of the time.


----------



## erik77 (Jul 10, 2012)

hmmm...where can i find some coconut coir???im looking on line and it looks like i can get it at a hydropnics store???


----------



## Edna (Jul 11, 2012)

Coconut coir is sold at Petco and other pet stores and also at gardening centers.


----------

